# Egcg



## Wellington (Dec 29, 2007)

I've noticed whenever I take about 400mg of EGCg that I become a bit more tired and calm. I never knew why until now... Besides that, the benefits on your health from taking EGCG are tremendous.

Eur J Pharmacol. 2006 Feb 15;531(1-3):171-5. Epub 2006 Feb 2. Related Articles, Links

(-)-Epigallocatechin gallate attenuates acute stress responses through GABAergic system in the brain.

Adachi N, Tomonaga S, Tachibana T, Denbow DM, Furuse M.

Laboratory of Advanced Animal and Marine Bioresources, Graduate School of Bioresources and Bioenvironmental Sciences, Kyushu University, uoka 812-8581, Japan.

(-)-Epigallocatechin gallate (EGCG), a flavonoid, is the prinl catechin found in green tea and is distributed in the brain after tea consumption. The aim of the present study was to investigate the effects of EGCG in the chick brain under an acute stressful condition and to clarify the mechanism by which EGCG attenuates stress behavior with special reference to gamma-aminobutyric acid (GABA). Intracerebroventricular (i.c.v.) injection of EGCG (50, 100 and 200 mug) suppressed the vocalization which normally occurs during social separation stress. EGCG decreased the time spent in active wakefulness and induced sleep-like behavior in a dose-dependent manner. Additionally, i.c.v. injection of EGCG attenuated plasma corticosterone release under social separation stress. These effects of EGCG on distress-induced vocalization were significantly attenuated by the GABA(A) receptor antagonist picrotoxin but not by the GABA(B) receptor antagonist CGP 54626 (3-N-(1-(3,4-dichlorophenyl)ethylamino)-2-hydroxypropyl cyclohexylmethyl phosphinic acid hydrochloride). These results indicate that EGCG has sedative and hypnotic effects in the brain, partially through GABA(A) receptors, and consequently moderates an acute stress response

Different article:
Anxiolytic properties of green tea polyphenol (-)-epigallocatechin gallate (EGCG).
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16859659


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

I have read that pills are actually a lot stronger and better absorbed than trying to get all your EGCG from tea. I drink green tea as much as I can but I probably need to get some EGCG pills. Wonder if they sell it in bulk powder?


----------



## Wellington (Dec 29, 2007)

I buy this: http://www.iherb.com/ProductDetails.aspx?pid=1105&at=0. The bulk powder would still save money though probably.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Powdered EGCG tastes like that worst thing you can imagine. Stick to the pills


----------



## Wellington (Dec 29, 2007)

Sure thing. Just make sure to not exceed 800mg a day of EGCG, otherwise liver toxicity is a concern.


----------

